# scared to eat



## cc100 (May 19, 2003)

Hello I hope you can read this message ok, my computer keyboard is faulty and some keys may not work correctly.Im basically looking for some advice.I suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome , which affects my life a lot. The problem is that it affects my appetite. Ive had all the medical inspections etc and its nothing major. I would just like to know how I can keep a p[ositive mental attitude to eatring because everytime i eat, i get it into my mind that its going to aggravate the Irritable Bowel Syndrome, this in turn puts me off eating.Please can you advise how to get over that mental block?ThanksCHRISTOPHER


----------



## Lia AUS (Jan 6, 2004)

Christopher,I just wanted to let you know you are not alone. I experienced the same feeling about food with the worry about the consequences and at times I still get rather anxious about eating. People actually thought that I developed an eating disorder because of it. ( I am 159cm and my weight dropped to 36kg about 5 years ago.) I used to find going out a completely unpleasant experience and would avoid it.I am new to this site and really don't have a lot of advice to give. But I did find that if I ate 'safe' foods that didn't aggravate things, eating became a lot easier. Then gradually introduce more foods, start slow though. I am sure others have better advice than this but don't stop eating because of the fear of the reaction, as I found that it is less helpful in the long run. Goodluck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Food information for you. http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htm This is a process. Foods don't cause IBS, but they can trigger it sometimes, but other things do as well. Not eating also can make it worse and put a strain on you digestive system as well as malnutrition.Its a learning curve for sure.There are approches for this, and CBT is one, butI recommend these books to you."first year IBS and eating for IBS. ../books/ alsoHow to Eat for Irritable Bowel Syndrome ../diet/how_to_eat.asp hope that helps.


----------

